
Show HN: Ditch your macOS emoji picker - wilbertliu
https://getmumu.com
======
Hackbraten
Nice work! You’re right: the native picker built into macOS is indeed horrible
for users who prefer the keyboard.

Minor caveat: Should you ever decide to tap into the German-speaking market,
consider localizing the product name. In German, Mumu is slang for “pussy”.

------
wilbertliu
Hi HN!

The maker of Mumu here.

I made Mumu because I couldn't count how much time I was frustrated by an
emoji picker. Picking the right emoji has been immersed in my daily workflow
for a long time. So I know it needs a change.

It's a native app on top of Swift. Not a SwiftUI yet, but probably interested
to research more about its reliability.

Let me know if you have any questions or feedback about it. Cheers!

------
asplake
Anyone know how the native one manages to be so slow?

